# Frustrated! Circular needle question



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

Is there a circular needle brand on the market that DOESN'T kink and curl and generally make a person insane to work with? Haven't we progressed past plastic cords that retain the curl?! I want a circ where the cable makes a nice U shape and not resemble an amusement park ride!

I'm knitting a scarf pattern called "Ruffles, ruffles, ruffles" in which you cast on 795 stitches on a 47" circular needle with kid merino. I am SO frustrated with this that I cry nearly every time I pick up that project. 

Please don't make suggestions for what I can do to uncurl the cable. I did a search here and have tried every suggestion to no avail. I'm past trying to do anything with this needle...I just need to know a brand that isn't going to make me cry. I know that the problem is the light weight of the yarn. Normally, the weight of the project straightens the curl, but this kid merino wouldn't have enough weight to do that if I knit a piece half a mile long!

Does anyone have any suggestions for a brand of needles that behave properly?


----------



## e.ridenh (Jan 24, 2011)

AuntKnitty said:


> Is there a circular needle brand on the market that DOESN'T kink and curl and generally make a person insane to work with? Haven't we progressed past plastic cords that retain the curl?! I want a circ where the cable makes a nice U shape and not resemble an amusement park ride!
> 
> I'm knitting a scarf pattern called "Ruffles, ruffles, ruffles" in which you cast on 795 stitches on a 47" circular needle with kid merino. I am SO frustrated with this that I cry nearly every time I pick up that project.
> 
> ...


~~~~~~~~~~~~
Are your needles ''''old''', Knitty? Sometimes they just can't be remedied.....

I'm having no trouble with these brands:

Addi
Denise
Boye
Susan Bates
.............Mine are new.......

Good luck, sweetie and I sure feel for you as you CO 795 stitches even on a good cable!

Donna Rae


----------



## chrissyf (Jan 21, 2012)

ok so i am a very new knitter and circular needles are not my area but i have crocheted most of my life. There is a new technique for crocheters called knooking but what i am getting at is this the hook for that has only recently beceom available commercially up until then if we wanted to use this technique we had to make ouur own hook. If you have interchangable circular needles couldn't you "make" your own loop out of something that won't curl up and will work with your yran...how about plastic lacing what i know used to be called gimp? If i am way out there i apologize but it seems that if you can get somwething like that attached to interchangable circuler needles it may not curl as much. I hope my hairbrained idea helps.


----------



## feathersby (Apr 6, 2011)

yes~ there is such a nedle, the Kollage square with soft cable, and I believe they come up to 60". i have several 40" that I adore. Sometimes the brown color comes off as they are used, but it doesn't seem to bother them in any way.


----------



## dianaiad (Feb 9, 2011)

AuntKnitty said:


> Is there a circular needle brand on the market that DOESN'T kink and curl and generally make a person insane to work with?


Yep, but they ain't cheap.

Someone else mentioned Addis....and it's true. I don't have a problem with Addi-turbos.


----------



## MamaBonz 55 (Sep 24, 2011)

e.ridenh said:


> AuntKnitty said:
> 
> 
> > Is there a circular needle brand on the market that DOESN'T kink and curl and generally make a person insane to work with?
> ...


----------



## Deeknits (Apr 28, 2011)

I really like the circulars from Knit Picks. The Wood Harmonys and the Steel Options. Both come in interchangeables or fixed and both have their strong points. Namesly the steels are a bit slicker than the woods. The cables are flexible yet strong. The only time I've had them kink on me is when I've twisted the needle. A short twist back will fix it. Some people have reported problems with the cable coming loose but I've been using mine almost 2 years and have never had that happen. http://www.knitpicks.com/needles/Interchangeable_Circular_Knitting_Needle_Tips_Cables__L300312.html

I also like ChiaoGoo Red Lace steel needles. There's also a regular tip, just called Red needles. They have a red plastic coated steel cable that's very flexible. http://www.etsy.com/shop/grandmashandknitting?section_id=7865899

Both these brands are very affordable at less than $10 each, depending on size. The Knit Picks interchangangeable also comes in a full set.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

e.ridenh said:


> ~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Are your needles ''''old''', Knitty? Sometimes they just can't be remedied.....
> 
> I'm having no trouble with these brands:
> ...


These are brand new Susan Bates and the killer is, that I need 3 of these to complete the pattern! The only ones on your list that I haven't tried are the Addi needles and that may be my next step.

Not just 795 stitches, but 795 3 times...Then all 3 layers are knit together at once.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

chrissyf said:


> ok so i am a very new knitter and circular needles are not my area but i have crocheted most of my life. There is a new technique for crocheters called knooking but what i am getting at is this the hook for that has only recently beceom available commercially up until then if we wanted to use this technique we had to make ouur own hook. If you have interchangable circular needles couldn't you "make" your own loop out of something that won't curl up and will work with your yran...how about plastic lacing what i know used to be called gimp? If i am way out there i apologize but it seems that if you can get somwething like that attached to interchangable circuler needles it may not curl as much. I hope my hairbrained idea helps.


Thank you for the idea Chrissy...but I think I just need to find some needles that are ready to go.


----------



## carolyne (Sep 23, 2011)

AuntKnitty said:


> Is there a circular needle brand on the market that DOESN'T kink and curl and generally make a person insane to work with? Haven't we progressed past plastic cords that retain the curl?! I want a circ where the cable makes a nice U shape and not resemble an amusement park ride!
> 
> I'm knitting a scarf pattern called "Ruffles, ruffles, ruffles" in which you cast on 795 stitches on a 47" circular needle with kid merino. I am SO frustrated with this that I cry nearly every time I pick up that project.
> 
> ...


Gosh i feel you gf..yes..knitpicks. just treated myself to their 3 needles for 19.99 special. you get a size 6,7 & 8 knitting needles and two 24inch cables..they are so lovely..
heres a tip though if you can..soak those stupid plastic cords in hot water before knitting on them..it helps..
i agree..the plastic sucks..im hooked on knitpicks, the cords are so soft..i dont know if your like me but im knitting with a junk pair of circulars and i swear to GOD i have to trap down the stupid cord with my elbow to stop from pointing upwards..im making my first ruffled or potato chip scarf and i have about 1000 stitches on a 40 inch circular set of needles..i cant wait till this project is done. im going too go on knitpicks and buy their special of 2 cords i think they have to be the same size..im choozing 40 inch..i wont fight with these junk circulars no more after this scarf is done.
carolyne
ps... i didnt fully read your post and im making the same scarf and i had some old baby yarn i bought..im a newbie so i just saw the pretty colors and bought 2 big pounders one thats baby blue and the other white..and they are both light yarns..i wasnt kidding when i said i had to pin down that stupid plastic cord with my elbow..im scared to death at this point to try to switch the project off the needles onto something else..like me your probably almost done increasing but knitting all those stitches for 2 or 3 rows between increases are frustrating right??? lol
hugsssssss


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

feathersby said:


> yes~ there is such a nedle, the Kollage square with soft cable, and I believe they come up to 60". i have several 40" that I adore. Sometimes the brown color comes off as they are used, but it doesn't seem to bother them in any way.


Thanks for the recommendation...I've added that to my list of needles to try.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

dianaiad said:


> AuntKnitty said:
> 
> 
> > Is there a circular needle brand on the market that DOESN'T kink and curl and generally make a person insane to work with?
> ...


I don't care so much about the cost, if they aren't going to make me crazy.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

MamaBonz 55 said:


> e.ridenh said:
> 
> 
> > AuntKnitty said:
> ...


----------



## carolyne (Sep 23, 2011)

AuntKnitty said:


> dianaiad said:
> 
> 
> > AuntKnitty said:
> ...


one more thing..i have been knitting for like 5 or 6 months..and now that i know im serious about it i dont mind spending good money on ME for something thats gonna cause me less aggravation. seriously check out knitpicks where else could you get 3 knitting needles, 2 cords, plus you get 4 caps to put on your knitting if you have another project that requires the same needles. you just screw the caps onto the circular cord, plus you get a key to lock your needles as you knit so they dont unscrew on ya while your knitting.


----------



## carolyne (Sep 23, 2011)

AuntKnitty said:


> chrissyf said:
> 
> 
> > ok so i am a very new knitter and circular needles are not my area but i have crocheted most of my life. There is a new technique for crocheters called knooking but what i am getting at is this the hook for that has only recently beceom available commercially up until then if we wanted to use this technique we had to make ouur own hook. If you have interchangable circular needles couldn't you "make" your own loop out of something that won't curl up and will work with your yran...how about plastic lacing what i know used to be called gimp? If i am way out there i apologize but it seems that if you can get somwething like that attached to interchangable circuler needles it may not curl as much. I hope my hairbrained idea helps.
> ...


yeah i agree..they need to be attached to the knitting needles and a touch firmer than cloth..


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

carolyne said:


> Gosh i feel you gf..yes..knitpicks. just treated myself to their 3 needles for 19.99 special. you get a size 6,7 & 8 knitting needles and two 24inch cables..they are so lovely..
> heres a tip though if you can..soak those stupid plastic cords in hot water before knitting on them..it helps..
> i agree..the plastic sucks..im hooked on knitpicks, the cords are so soft..i dont know if your like me but im knitting with a junk pair of circulars and i swear to GOD i have to trap down the stupid cord with my elbow to stop from pointing upwards..im making my first ruffled or potato chip scarf and i have about 1000 stitches on a 40 inch circular set of needles..i cant wait till this project is done. im going too go on knitpicks and buy their special of 2 cords i think they have to be the same size..im choozing 40 inch..i wont fight with these junk circulars no more after this scarf is done.
> carolyne
> ...


Carolyne,

I think we're doing different patterns, but I've done the one you're talking about too. The one I'm knitting is http://www.patternfish.com/patterns/3040

I'm just glad that I'm not the only one dealing with crazy making needles! I'll try the knit picks too.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I think I must be the only person on here that isn't bothered by curling cables..that maybe due to the fact that I've been knitting for so long and the early cable needles resembled Shirley Temple's curls!

I have the Harmony woods set from knitpicks, love the cables but I, like many others, have had problems with some tips that defy being attached to the cable. Knitpicks did replace them. Knitter's pride seem to be made by the same company as the knitpicks are made by. The cables are nice. I also like Hiya Hiya.

good luck!


----------



## dianaiad (Feb 9, 2011)

AuntKnitty said:


> e.ridenh said:
> 
> 
> > ~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ...


There needs to be a trophy for that sort of thing. A plaque or framed certificate just isn't good enough!!!!


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

I agree with carolyne... check out knitpicks.com they have the small set she mentioned that are available in 1 wood, 1 plastic, and 1 metal ... this gives you a perfect chance to try all their options... regardless of which you like, the accompanying cables ALL fit ALL the needles and if you decide to by other sizes or the set... then you can mesh these samples into your set and they will ALL work together... their cables are soft and pliable always... and come in a lot of lengths...

http://www.knitpicks.com/needles/TRY_IT_Needle_Set__D90589.html?intmedid=NeedleHome-SubAd-TINS


----------



## Mum7 (Oct 11, 2011)

Just an idea, would it be possible to cast on on regular needles, knit one row and then knit onto the circular needle? I haven't tried it but it might work.


----------



## jditlin (Mar 13, 2011)

Just a sugggestion...what about weighty stitch markers? I would probably get some small metal washers and seal them...with nail polish maybe? That should help hold the kinks down.


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

feathersby said:


> yes~ there is such a nedle, the Kollage square with soft cable, and I believe they come up to 60". i have several 40" that I adore. Sometimes the brown color comes off as they are used, but it doesn't seem to bother them in any way.


Yes, do try the Kollage. Don't let the square put you off, it won't make a difference in the look of your knit. The cord is wonderful!! Maybe it is a bit more, but it's worth it. Please try it!..


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

feathersby said:


> yes~ there is such a nedle, the Kollage square with soft cable, and I believe they come up to 60". i have several 40" that I adore. Sometimes the brown color comes off as they are used, but it doesn't seem to bother them in any way.


Yes, do try the Kollage. Don't let the square put you off, it won't make a difference in the look of your knit. The cord is wonderful!! Maybe it is a bit more, but it's worth it. Please try it!..


----------



## ole chook (May 17, 2011)

Mine are always curled when I get them out .... I boil some water and dunk the cord in for 10seconds then hold it straight for a minute while it cools


----------



## CrystalP (Jan 19, 2012)

795 Stitches? Wow Good luck recounting those lol


----------



## Maggs. (Jun 19, 2011)

If you hold the plastic cord in out-stretched hands and someone pours boiling water (from a kettle) along the cord I find this usually works. Hope it does for you, but be careful with the boiling water. Good luck


----------



## 2e6 (Jan 23, 2012)

I seen on Knitty Gritty with Vicky Howell that if your circular needles are curling, you take a pan of boiling water, dip the needles in a few seconds and they uncurl. I don't know how long they stay uncurled, but she demonstrated it on the show and it worked.


----------



## grandma jean (Dec 15, 2011)

795sts. give up is what i would do :shock: :shock:


----------



## lynknits (Aug 7, 2011)

I've had the same problem Try Addis they don't curl. This sounds dopie but it works, put your needles in a metal mail box during the summer when it's really hot and leave them for a couple of hours when you take them out hold each needle in each hand and go where it's cool with them stretched out and presto they don't have the irritating curls in them anymore when they cool off. I suppose pouring a pot of boiling water over them might work also, haven't tried that. lynknits


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I have Addi clicks, and haven't had any issues with the cables. Good luck with your project!


----------



## plcox22 (Sep 30, 2011)

The pattern is beautiful ...hope you are able to finish...cannot imagine casting on and knitting that many stitches!!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

chrissyf said:


> ok so i am a very new knitter and circular needles are not my area but i have crocheted most of my life. There is a new technique for crocheters called knooking but what i am getting at is this the hook for that has only recently beceom available commercially up until then if we wanted to use this technique we had to make ouur own hook. If you have interchangable circular needles couldn't you "make" your own loop out of something that won't curl up and will work with your yran...how about plastic lacing what i know used to be called gimp? If i am way out there i apologize but it seems that if you can get somwething like that attached to interchangable circuler needles it may not curl as much. I hope my hairbrained idea helps.


The _name_ Knook may be new, but the technique of knitting with a crochet hook with an attached cord is *not*.


----------



## knit2p2 (Apr 23, 2011)

HI, I learned that the curly plastic line on fixed circular needles can be relaxed if the line (not the whole thing) is dipped in hot water for a very brief time. I have done this. Sometimes I have to do it twice. It does work. Notice I did not say 'boiling water'.


----------



## CrystalP (Jan 19, 2012)

don't you just love Vickie Howell?


2e6 said:


> I seen on Knitty Gritty with Vicky Howell that if your circular needles are curling, you take a pan of boiling water, dip the needles in a few seconds and they uncurl. I don't know how long they stay uncurled, but she demonstrated it on the show and it worked.


----------



## historiclady (Apr 8, 2011)

I used the soft square Kollage circular and could not push! the stitches around on the needle. Also, even on a tight knit, very full needle, the cord popped up between stitches.


----------



## Patricia368 (Apr 3, 2011)

I have used circular needles from eknittingneedles.com and they have a much softer cable than clover, you can get them in 60" lengths now, and they come in sets,with the most costing $24.99 and free shipping on orders over $15.00. My projects have never been that many stitches, but maybe they would be OK for what you need. Hope you find something, curling cables is frustrating.


----------



## Hotsticks (Nov 22, 2011)

My choices are: 
Knit pics Harmony
Addi turbos

I am slowly getting rid of the Clovers & any other brands that I don't like knitting with. Hope you find one that you like!


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

I agree with Deeknits. I have never had a problem with Harmony circs, either fixed or interchangable, kinking on me. Also love Addi's circs for the same reason.


----------



## gillian lorraine (Aug 18, 2011)

OMG 795 stitches!!!!!!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

LOVE LOVE LOVE the SCARF...please post a pic when you finish!


----------



## marosa9-1-8 (Dec 3, 2011)

i put mine in a pot and pour boiling water over them (metal needles!) and in just a few seconds they relax-you can see it happen- and they are fine. This has worked for me every time. Not sure about wood or plastic though.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

The ones I own are fantastic! Addis all the way!


----------



## sophie11 (Nov 22, 2011)

Knitpick for me. Love Love them. After struggling for many years with ones that curl,heard about them here on KP and ordered a trial set and was hooked. Now I have ordered more and even for gifts.


----------



## Craftsmith (Nov 3, 2011)

I have two sets of Denise interchangeables and use them for thicker yarn only. Found that laceweight gets trapped between needle and cable and is a pain to get out. On the plus side, they do not curl even when you join several together.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Ok Aunt Knitty..here is my 2 cents worth.
I find the Knit Picks circular cables better than most but still a bit stiff...same with addis and their cable...If I have time before I start..I place cable around my neck to warm them a bit..not possible after you start though.

IF you want the Cadilliac of cable needles I would recommend the Signature Needles...VERY pricey..hubby bought me several sets.
The Signature needles have a little (unseen) swivel at the beginning of each cable so they move with your work..
Here is their web page....take a deep breath before you open lol

http://www.signatureneedlearts.com/

I too did an over 600 sts shawlette and encountered the same problem..and YES it was frustrating.

Hope this helps a bit.


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Addis......julie


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

ChiaiGoo lace needles are wonderful. They are not too expensive and the cords are stiff. I like them as much as the couple signature needles I have gotten as gifts.


----------



## adabanks (Mar 14, 2011)

Aunt Kitty please do not despair. I sympathize with you having had the same frustration. Will you try just one more suggestion? It worked for me. It came to me whilst blocking a sweater using my steam iron. I laid out my needle on the ironing board and pinned it down holding my steam iron about 1/4 to 1/2 inch above the cable I went back and forth several times not touching the needles themselves and it worked. I store my circular needles on a coat hanger hanging straight down clipped to the hanger with a clothes pin. Not fancy but effective. Best Wishes, Ada


----------



## Rita Ann (Jan 17, 2012)

Thank you ladies, I have trouble with Circular needles.I want to make so many hats, but those needles make me nuts, Thanks again. Rita Ann


----------



## ceciliavillabona (Oct 2, 2011)

I love the hiya-hiya, they are pricie, but the cables are soft and before using them I put the cables (not the needdles) in a bowl of hot water boiled for tea for a few minutes. I watch then uncurl, wait till they look straight and then I am redy to go.


----------



## linnalee (Dec 1, 2011)

I don't know about the curl in your circ ndls; have never used any that long. My short ones hang on a hook and fall out over time. But I sure would like your pattern - is it on this site somewhere? Thanks, L


----------



## LisaBassney (Jun 10, 2011)

I have knitpicks. I bought the acrylic set and have had no problem with them curling. I did get pair of the nickle plated tips and think I like it better than the acrylics. I have had one of the acrylic tips break - I know I can send it back for replacement, but haven't yet. I have a little problem with them loosening, so I watch the join. They also have cable connectors which I just picked up and haven't tried yet. I was making a top down sweater and my cable wasn't big enough to go over my shoulders and around hips. I thought the connector would be nice to have so I could connect another length when I wanted to try the sweaters on.

Good luck with your scarf.


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

AuntKnitty said:


> Is there a circular needle brand on the market that DOESN'T kink and curl and generally make a person insane to work with? Haven't we progressed past plastic cords that retain the curl?! I want a circ where the cable makes a nice U shape and not resemble an amusement park ride!
> 
> I'm knitting a scarf pattern called "Ruffles, ruffles, ruffles" in which you cast on 795 stitches on a 47" circular needle with kid merino. I am SO frustrated with this that I cry nearly every time I pick up that project.
> 
> ...


Hello,

I have tried different brands and I know what you mean. I have a set of Addi Turbo Clicks. They are wonderful. The cords are very soft and other than laying the cord in your lap I've had no problem.

pzoe


----------



## Carolmwl (Sep 21, 2011)

I also love knit picks harmony circular needles. I like the cable, and I LOVE the points. They are very long and pointy, and that is so very nice when doing decreases. 

And...they're shiny, too. And pretty to look at. 
=)
carol


----------



## YankeeChick (Aug 27, 2011)

You certainly have gotten plenty of advice and suggestions. I only want to say that I certainly admire you for taking on this project. It's beautiful, but Lordy, I do not think I could have the patience! Good luck with not losing your mind!


----------



## bernrich (Aug 9, 2011)

I so agree with you. I ripped out a knitted eternity scarf five times before giving up and crocheting the same scarf. I will never use the circular needles with the plastic again. In fact, it turned me off to knitting and I'll stick with crocheting, which I love.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

I have a Boye set of circular needles that don't curl. I can make them any size I wish and I have no problems with the curling. I love them. 
I know where you're coming from I worked on a project on a regular set of circs from the store before I got the set and I couldn't stand the curling either.
795? Wow. What a labor of love!Best Wishes to you.


----------



## kvick44 (Aug 29, 2011)

I love Chai Goo!! The cables are extremely thin and do not curl. They are better than any other circs I have tried.


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

I used to use the Boye set. That is when I started taking a hair dryer and aiming it at the cable held against the door or a wall. Hold it at one end and set the blow dryer on hi and move it up and down slowly. You can watch the curl drop out of the cable. Store the cables so they won't curl again.
I have a lot of mine draped over those sticky hooks that are supposed to be easy to remove and leave no marks. Anyway I know you said you had tried everything but this did work on my Boye cables. I will agree with others the knitpicks and other sets have thinner and more flexable cables. Good luck.


----------



## DHeart (Apr 12, 2011)

I agree with heat. I am now working on the spiderman blanket and had to buy a second circular needle to fit all the stitches. I was only able to get a Clover bamboo needle at such short notice. I held it by the bamboo and dipped the cord into simmering water, then lifted it out and straightened it then repeated a second time. The cord is fine!
Maybe you didn't have the water hot enough when you tried. I've done this with my cheap Boye and Susan Bates needles and they have straightened just fine. Please don't give up!


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

KnitPicks Harmony are my favorite. Now that they have come out with the extender, which you to create a needle with cables as long as you need. This opens a new door for creativity. :thumbup:


----------



## Corbie (Mar 6, 2011)

knit picks are the best pliable ones... they even have a piece that you can add to make the cables linger if needed... Try the 19.99 deal you wont be sorry.


----------



## longislandkitty (May 9, 2011)

ADDIES!!! Just dont fly with them, I had bought a beautiful pair in Berlin, and while flying from Shannon IRL, airport, the TSP guy, took a pair of shears and CUT the TIPS off and left me just the cable, I had 350 stitches of entrelac on, and my heart was broken... I made do with straws from the bar and some tape from the gift shop,
taught me NEVER carry good needles with me on a transatlantic flight.. this just happen in 2010...


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Donna Rae[/quote] Not just 795 stitches, but 795 3 times...Then all 3 layers are knit together at once.[/quote]

795 3 times?! Wow! I hope we get to see a picture of this scarf when you are done.


----------



## Grandma Peach (Nov 14, 2011)

Beautiful pattern. Show us pictures when you are done - I know that you succeed.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I have to admit, I'd cry just at casting on 700+ stitches. Wish I could help you. Good luck!


----------



## maudeham (Jun 6, 2011)

Most of the tie you have to put the needles in boiling water to unkink them.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I have to admit, I'd cry just at casting on 700+ stitches. Wish I could help you. Good luck!


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

A word of caution on using the extender for knitpicks. A lot of people have experienced the cord detaching from the screw part. If you add another cord and even more weight from the yarn this will probably be more apt to happen. If you have a whole lot of stitches on this long cable you will have to either pick them up when the come off or put them on another cable. Happy knitting


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

All plastic has memory, so storing them in the original package just reinforces that. What has worked for me is a large frying pan with about one inch of boiling water. Just hold the cable part in that and be sure you get it good and hot. When you remove it from the water, pull it straight and hold it there until it cools down.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

YankeeChick said:


> You certainly have gotten plenty of advice and suggestions. I only want to say that I certainly admire you for taking on this project. It's beautiful, but Lordy, I do not think I could have the patience! Good luck with not losing your mind!


Amen to that!!


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

I saw the pattern....Just beautiful AND more power to you!


----------



## Punkin (Aug 11, 2011)

Bought this "try me" set of knitpick needles and loved them so much I purchased the full set after using for couple of weeks and trying all yarns and stitches. I will find it hard using straights now.


----------



## Pat Bossow (Jan 23, 2012)

I have used the Denise knitting needles for years, they are a little pricy but worth it because you get a wide array of sizes both in needle and length.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

I have no money to be spending on the newer circular needles but I know just what you mean. I have tired everything also. I use to put them back into their package thinking it was needed. But I gave that up and have started hanging them on a floor lamp I have. They do a bit of a relax but still I don't like that plastic it gets cold it gets stiff to work with.


----------



## Loramarin (Nov 21, 2011)

Signature circulars have an amazing flexible cord that never kinks or coils, and you can choose the length and type of point on the shaft. They are custom made. I love my Knit Picks Options interchangables. Addi lace or clicks are good. The Chai goo red are wonderful for the price.


----------



## tressa33 (Apr 17, 2011)

When I get a new pair of circular needles I boil some water set the plastic strip the water (after its been shut off) for about 10-15 seconds, wipe dry. I have never had any problems after doing this. GOOD LUCK!!!
Take each day one stitch at a time!
Keep on Knitting!
Theresa in Maine


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

2,385 stitches!! WOW!!

You've had good advice about needles, but may I suggest something else for you to consider? 

Yesterday, there were several complaints on here about Knit Picks cables breaking. I have Knit Picks and I like them, and I feel safe with smaller projects, BUT 

with 795 stitches on that cable, there's a great deal more stress on the needle and cable than with most of our projects! You CANNOT afford to have a cable come loose! WHAT IF??? and with three needles in play, you have three chances of it happening.........

I would invest in the Addi's and have great needles to work with and no worry! Why cry every time you pick up your work? And if a cable comes loose, I'll bet we can hear your wails all the way to where WE live!

You HAVE to show us this project! Please?

The very best of luck!
Virginia


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

That is a GORGEOUS scarf, but I don't think I have the fortitude to attempt it. Good luck. I am using circular needles that my mother purchased as a set from Sears. The cable is not very flexible, but they don't curl. They are about 40-45 years old.


----------



## Marstamper (Oct 25, 2011)

I love myAddi Lace. They don't curl at all, and have sharper points for the skinny yarn!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi Debi,
I can say from experience...I use my Harmony interchangables all the time...a few months ago I finished a 600+ stitch shawlette using the connector cable and never had a problem with it disconnecting...and it got quite heavy too...the secret is to really snuggly tighten all the cables with the little tool..or a paper clip if handy lol.
Just saying.



Debiknit said:


> A word of caution on using the extender for knitpicks. A lot of people have experienced the cord detaching from the screw part. If you add another cord and even more weight from the yarn this will probably be more apt to happen. If you have a whole lot of stitches on this long cable you will have to either pick them up when the come off or put them on another cable. Happy knitting


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

eknittingneedles.com have a soft hollow cable, they are bamboo very reasonable and you will have them in about a week. I have the susan bates quick silver and I love the tips but your right no matter what you do the curl comes back... and with all those stitches you really can't do much of anything with the cable.. the bamboo ones are inexpensive enough that you can get as many as you need for this project...if you needed a sharper point then you could sand the tips a tad bit.. also take the finest sand paper you can find and smooth the needles a bit.. with the yarn you are using though you shouldn't even need to do that... best of luck.. and by the way its good to hear that I'm not the only one who can't get the darn things to lay down..


----------



## sschumacher (Jan 23, 2012)

you could try Knitpicks. I love them. I had the same problem and the soft cord on Knitpicks solved my frustrations


----------



## leoanne (Feb 7, 2011)

I find the Hiya Hiya interchangeable cables extremely pliable. I like the knitpicks too.


----------



## hollyhock (May 14, 2011)

It would make a nice stool lid cover. Very funny.


----------



## Jan L (Sep 10, 2011)

AuntKnitty said:


> MamaBonz 55 said:
> 
> 
> > e.ridenh said:
> ...


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

Kollage square circulars are the most flexible around I think - you can get them with a firmer cord also.


----------



## debbieb (May 7, 2011)

I knit a ruffled scarf with kid mohair on a fixed Addi, and didn't have any problems. I had 350 stitches to work and didn't want to take a chance with the needle coming apart.


----------



## KathieMT (Apr 6, 2011)

From prior frustration on a similar project--I found a set of Clover Flexible Bamboo needles that are like circulars but they aren't attached! 
I know, don't make sense but they are just like a bamboo circular but there is a bamboo bead at the end of the plastic part. Just as handy as circs but don't curl with the lightweight yarn. I got them at JoAnn's a few years ago.


----------



## phyllis L (Oct 8, 2011)

Try placing them in warm water for a few minutes b-4 using
Then gently straighten


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I like my steel HiyaHiya circs. I also bought some on ebay that are in metric sizes from China and like them a lot. They are also steel.


----------



## Nanimal (Dec 14, 2011)

AuntKnitty said:


> Is there a circular needle brand on the market that DOESN'T kink and curl and generally make a person insane to work with? Haven't we progressed past plastic cords that retain the curl?! I want a circ where the cable makes a nice U shape and not resemble an amusement park ride!
> 
> I'm knitting a scarf pattern called "Ruffles, ruffles, ruffles" in which you cast on 795 stitches on a 47" circular needle with kid merino. I am SO frustrated with this that I cry nearly every time I pick up that project.
> 
> ...


Clover brand bamboo needles do not retain the kink and curl...that's the only thing I don't like about circular needles, but then only sproradically...sometimes that 'rigidness' can be a godsend.


----------



## itip2 (Dec 2, 2011)

addi and HiyaHiya are pretty good, I store my circs in one of those venetian blind sort of things- 2 pieces of cloth , with many rows of stitching making wide straight lines, thus providing a storage that hangs on the wall, needles threaded through to hang free at the ends. works well, but nothing straightens old Aeros.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

I can't imagine working with that many sts. My hat is off to you. As for needles, I have both the addi turbo and am working on getting all the sizes of fixed harmony needles (am hoping my daughter has me a set of the interchangeables). I bought a circular solution ($20) from patternworks and my cables don't curl. Good Luck to you. My heart goes out to you working with that many sts. Hugs, Betty


----------



## Sulla (May 25, 2011)

795 stitches??? Are you out of your mind??? Why not try hanging a weight(s) on your needle? Perhaps a fishing weight? That should suffice to loosen up the needle.....


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Gerslay said:


> LOVE LOVE LOVE the SCARF...please post a pic when you finish!


Me too! But I have seen the same look on other scarves with much fewer stitches,


----------



## Aslan (May 22, 2011)

I'm using Knit Pro wood and metal interchangeables and have had no problems with the cables. They make a satisfying U shape and the knitted fabric sits comfortably in my lap.
Good luck!


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Why not try to uncurl what you have before you start knitting with it. Unless you have very old plastic needles that have been bent for a long time, they WILL straighten if you put them in a pan of water on the stove and bring it to a boil. Once they have relaxed in the water, take them out and hold them straight until they cool. I use KP needles and don't have to do that very often with them, but my older Addi's are always curly because I store them that way. It's just easier to uncurl them than store them any other way.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

marylo12 said:


> I have a Boye set of circular needles that don't curl. I can make them any size I wish and I have no problems with the curling. I love them.
> I know where you're coming from I worked on a project on a regular set of circs from the store before I got the set and I couldn't stand the curling either.
> 795? Wow. What a labor of love!Best Wishes to you.


I have Boye interchangeables in a kit I received when I was 12. That was a VERY LONG time ago. Anyway, I have so many WIPs on needles that I bought another set of interchangeables from Boye. Only $30 for sizes 2-11 and a13 and a 15. I've never used anything else and I love working with these. The thicker plastic doesn't curl and yet you can do Magic Loop with them so they are pliable. Haven't tried my new ones yet. Still working on the old ones. Having never had any other kind, I am perfectly happy with these Boye. I notice that few others recommend that brand. Maybe because they're meant for beginners and everyone else is a seasoned knitter?? Anyway, that's what I like!


----------



## Karoy (Jul 29, 2011)

Yup. I don't have a problem with Addi-turbos either.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

Mum7 said:


> Just an idea, would it be possible to cast on on regular needles, knit one row and then knit onto the circular needle? I haven't tried it but it might work.


The problem isn't the casting on mum7 and I don't think 795 stitches would fit on a regular straight needle! The problem is in the knitting...the cable keeps kinking and curling and generally making me miserable, moreso then usual.


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

AuntKnitty-It's the nature of the beast. Most of us store our circ needles in the pouch they came in or some other kind of bag, etc, where they are curled up. Because they are stored that way, they stay that way. If you don't want them to be curled, you need to store them so they are hanging (the weight of the needles will be just enough to keep them uncurled). Look online at the Pattermworks catalog and you'll see a circ needle holder in the accessories section that hangs on a hanger and stores the needles open and hanging. You could very easily make something similar. I've made several for friends who had the same frustration you have and it solved the problem for them. If you store your needles curled, they will be curled. Hope this helps. Good luck!


----------



## rmhend (Oct 11, 2011)

I second the vote for ChaioGoo needles. The red cables are the best. Even the nylon plain cables didn't curl up. My preference is the stainless steel.
http://chiaogoo.com/8.html

When I use a curly cable I knit on the stitches closest to the needle and let the other stitches slide up to the point. If you ever knit a Cat Bordhi moebius your cables are curled. 
HTH, Margaret


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

jditlin said:


> Just a sugggestion...what about weighty stitch markers? I would probably get some small metal washers and seal them...with nail polish maybe? That should help hold the kinks down.


I hadn't thought of that and it's a good idea! I'm going to try this until the needles arrive.


----------



## cats (May 10, 2011)

I recieved a set of Dreamz interchangeables and just love them.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

courier770 said:


> I think I must be the only person on here that isn't bothered by curling cables..that maybe due to the fact that I've been knitting for so long and the early cable needles resembled Shirley Temple's curls!
> 
> I have the Harmony woods set from knitpicks, love the cables but I, like many others, have had problems with some tips that defy being attached to the cable. Knitpicks did replace them. Knitter's pride seem to be made by the same company as the knitpicks are made by. The cables are nice. I also like Hiya Hiya.
> 
> good luck!


Courier,

This is the first time I've been so bothered! I think the weight of regular yarn just pulls it out after a few rows, but with the kid merino...there's just no weight at all! I did order Knitpicks circs, so we'll see!


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

CrystalP said:


> 795 Stitches? Wow Good luck recounting those lol


Lots and lots of stitch markers...one every 50 stitches!


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

Sulla said:


> 795 stitches??? Are you out of your mind???


My sanity has been questioned at times...nothing new!


----------



## izitso (Mar 16, 2011)

I picked up some really great bamboo circulars at JoAnn's
just a little while ago, they are 48" long I was suprised that they didn't kink. I used to have alot of metal ones and thats mostly what they did. They were in the $20 range.


----------



## ginger57 (Mar 5, 2011)

AuntKnitty said:


> Is there a circular needle brand on the market that DOESN'T kink and curl and generally make a person insane to work with? Haven't we progressed past plastic cords that retain the curl?! I want a circ where the cable makes a nice U shape and not resemble an amusement park ride!
> 
> I'm knitting a scarf pattern called "Ruffles, ruffles, ruffles" in which you cast on 795 stitches on a 47" circular needle with kid merino. I am SO frustrated with this that I cry nearly every time I pick up that project.
> 
> ...


I wonder what you will do with the strong willed needles once you get your cooperative needles? My icon pic is my solution. I got a good scolding for it but it works for me and it requires no heat - just time. I use them often and they are soo much better that the curls are gone. Just a thought. I don't think you need to throw them out.  I too couldn't stand the way they would fly in my face when I'm trying to enjoy myself. $$$ is a issue for me but have made a note of the brands mentioned by everyone. Don't give up, it's such a lovely project - the process should be lovely as well. Best wishes.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

Thank you all for your suggestions and recommendations. I've ordered fixed needles, size 9...Addi, Knitpicks and ChaioGoo. 
In the meantime, I did finish the first and longest layer. I'm resisting casting on the next layer, but i'm not sure how successful I can be. 

In the meantime, I'm working on charity baby hats on dpns.


----------



## Empress (Sep 20, 2011)

Buy the Addi's and the needles will practically knit by themselves. I made 36 "potato chip" scarves for my store for the holidays and it was FUN....no kinking.


----------



## Susiebluel (Feb 12, 2011)

Boy do I feel your frustration. I agree with a lot of the points that have been mentioned. Some of the older ones that kink just have to go to needle heaven. 

I don't like the interchangable ones as they always open on me. But, that just be a problem for me and not others.

I now usually just buy addi's as they have really smooth coils. I figure I only have to buy them once and I'm done. I only buy a size if I'm doing a project so the cost isn't that bad. I live close to my LYS so it only takes a few minutes to go and get the size I don't have and need.

I haven't had wonderful luck with knitpicks. I've had two coils break. Their customer service is great and they will send you a new pair but I'd rather spend the extra money for the addi's and be done with it. When I'm in the middle of a project I don't want to wait for a new needle to arrive.

Good luck!


----------



## dollyoved (Mar 23, 2011)

AuntKnitty said:


> Is there a circular needle brand on the market that DOESN'T kink and curl and generally make a person insane to work with? Haven't we progressed past plastic cords that retain the curl?! I want a circ where the cable makes a nice U shape and not resemble an amusement park ride!
> Does anyone have any suggestions for a brand of needles that behave properly?


I have been using Knitpicks interchangeable needles and the cable does not misbehave. Maybe you could try the trial set and get an extra long cable to screw in. Hope this helps.


----------



## artbycarol (Oct 17, 2011)

I have had that problem in the past, hover, I don't seem to have that problem with Knit Picks. I have never used that long od a cable, butnwith the cables I have used, they don't "fight you".


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

I have tried Addi turbo to knit socks with magic loop and spent most of my time straightening out the kinks and curls in the tubing and the rest of the time untanglihg yarn (trying to knit two at a time). Enough to drive one insane. Spent a lot of money on it, had much better luck with susan bates needles


----------



## GayleMI (Oct 28, 2011)

AuntKnitty said:


> MamaBonz 55 said:
> 
> 
> > e.ridenh said:
> ...


----------



## Amozetti (Nov 22, 2011)

Holy Cats! You must have the patience of a saint!  I'm using Susan Bates needles right now and am having some curling issues also, but I'm not in tears......yet! I may have to order some Addies on line, as my closest LYS is 75 mi. north! Good luck and PLEASE post pics when you get this project done!! :thumbup:


----------



## Msj (Aug 2, 2011)

I love my Kollage Squares, their cord is about as stiff as a wet dishrag.


----------



## ricottapie (Oct 3, 2011)

Walmart sells a cheap wooden circular that consists of two needles connected by what looks like aquarium tubing. They are my favorite needles to use for everything and I have plastic and steel circulars in every size imaginable. I was able to straighten those out some by heating in boiing water, clipping them togetherat one end and letting them hang til cooled. But I still prefer the one's from Walmart.


----------



## Amozetti (Nov 22, 2011)

I just bought some Knooks and can't wait to use them! I just wish they were longer!!!! I have been mulling over in my mind how to do this......I think I will have a go at making my own! Just not quite sure how to make my own hook!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

AuntKnitty said:


> Is there a circular needle brand on the market that DOESN'T kink and curl and generally make a person insane to work with? Haven't we progressed past plastic cords that retain the curl?! I want a circ where the cable makes a nice U shape and not resemble an amusement park ride!
> 
> I'm knitting a scarf pattern called "Ruffles, ruffles, ruffles" in which you cast on 795 stitches on a 47" circular needle with kid merino. I am SO frustrated with this that I cry nearly every time I pick up that project.
> 
> ...


The only kind of needles I've found that don't curl like that--and that's what I've always hated about circs--are Denise Interchangeable Needles and the Knitpicks interchangeable needles. Both of these have cables that do NOT curl!

My sympathies to you in your frustration with circs.

Hazel


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I think I have just about every brand of circular needle made, I inherited my mother's ancient circulars too. Love my Knitpicks and Hiya Hiyas but I still use some of my old singulars with their very "coiled" cables. It's never bothered me, I've never felt the need to "straighten" them. I lent a needle to someone who destroyed it by putting it in boiling water over and over again until it became so weakened that it broke!

Heat degrades man made materials.

Usually, once you have enough rows knitted, the weight of that knitting helps "uncoil" the needle.


----------



## llander (Mar 7, 2011)

You can make the curl relax by soaking the cable in hot water for a few minutes. When you remove them hold the 2 ends apart with just enough tension to hold them straight while they cool off.
Do not put the whole needle in the water, only submerge the cable to just below the join with the needles. Do not use boiling water.


----------



## NanGreen (Aug 8, 2011)

Sorry but I have to disagree about your "Boye" choice. I have a set of interchangeable and they are stiff and awkward to use. The price was right but i am saving to buy something that doesn't fight me.



e.ridenh said:


> AuntKnitty said:
> 
> 
> > Is there a circular needle brand on the market that DOESN'T kink and curl and generally make a person insane to work with? Haven't we progressed past plastic cords that retain the curl?! I want a circ where the cable makes a nice U shape and not resemble an amusement park ride!
> ...


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

AuntKnitty said:


> Is there a circular needle brand on the market that DOESN'T kink and curl and generally make a person insane to work with? Haven't we progressed past plastic cords that retain the curl?! I want a circ where the cable makes a nice U shape and not resemble an amusement park ride!


I agree. 
The suggestions of putting the needles in hot water or steaming them are find if your project is not on the needles. But what about when the project is already _on_ the needles?
I find myself having to "stretch" my circular needles every time I start on my project again, and also several times during a knitting session. 
Right now I'm using bamboo needles with a plastic cord and I'm making a lapghan.


----------



## Pudgypooh (May 31, 2011)

Signature needles have very soft, easy to work with cables. I do not have problems with my Addis (blue or red cables) but if I am working on a small project (2 at a time socks) on a longer cable, the excess cable will curl one time into a loop.
Harmony has a nice flexible cable, but with the number of stitches you are working with, I would give a thought to any interchangeable set. It would be a tragedy if all those stitches fell off the cable.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

I agree that better needles would help. I love the Chiaogoo lace needles. 

But why not save yourself some agravation and use a potato chip scarf pattern that's knitted lengthwise?

Search for potato chip scarf using the search function in the header at the top of the page. I've read the pattern written out several times in the forums.

CO 20 sts. K 8, turn and knit to end. K6, turn and knit to end. K4, turn and knit to end. K20. Repeat from the beginning until it's as long as you want it, then bind off.


----------



## Darbytoo (Jun 1, 2011)

I have had good luck by heating the steam iron laying a towel on the ironing board and putting the cable between two layers of toweling and heating the cord with lots of steam. Pulling the cable straight under the iron till it behaves itself.


----------



## Feather (Feb 23, 2011)

I recently purchased a set of Harmony wood interchangeable needles from KnitPicks. They are like knitting with butter on your needles. Love them. Can't say enough. They don't curl, very flexible.


----------



## shirlrae (May 15, 2011)

I understand how you feel. I have had the same problem, so many times. I hate circular needles so much. I am knitting with one right now, and it is 16 ins., and it has been working good so far. One time I got so frustrated that I stretched one out, and applied a bit of heat, so it wouldn't curl, lol......not too frustrated was I. I found the shorter you can go, the better they are to use. 
Go on the internet, and e-mail the company, of the brand you are using, and tell them how you feel, and maybe they would be able to tell you something that might be able to help you. Good luck
Shirlrae


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

i use the ponys and have no problems with them


----------



## Plague (Oct 17, 2011)

When my needles get out of hand, I get a large bowl of hot water (not hot enough to melt the plastic!!!) and put my cable in it, then out and run my fingers over it to smooth out the curls. I repeat putting it in the heat, then smoothing it until it is relaxed. That has worked for me. But don't return it to it's original bag (rounded in circles) if you want it to stay relaxed. 


AuntKnitty said:


> Is there a circular needle brand on the market that DOESN'T kink and curl and generally make a person insane to work with? Haven't we progressed past plastic cords that retain the curl?! I want a circ where the cable makes a nice U shape and not resemble an amusement park ride!
> 
> I'm knitting a scarf pattern called "Ruffles, ruffles, ruffles" in which you cast on 795 stitches on a 47" circular needle with kid merino. I am SO frustrated with this that I cry nearly every time I pick up that project.
> 
> ...


----------



## Plague (Oct 17, 2011)

Do you have any needles to slip your work onto while you straighten the cords you are working on? 


Sine said:


> AuntKnitty said:
> 
> 
> > Is there a circular needle brand on the market that DOESN'T kink and curl and generally make a person insane to work with? Haven't we progressed past plastic cords that retain the curl?! I want a circ where the cable makes a nice U shape and not resemble an amusement park ride!
> ...


----------



## Plague (Oct 17, 2011)

I am going to try out the Knitpicks sample needles. They do sound like a real dream!!!! And I already love working on circular needles. I've nothing to loose. :lol:


----------



## doris m russo (Jan 1, 2012)

I know exactly what you are talking about............
It drives me crazy. I have tried every suggestion; immerse hot water, blow dryer. It doesn't work.

However they are better that the straight needles. What I do is put the curl behind my work to get them out the way, in other words, not in front nearest to your body.

Keep on knitting
Good luck

doris


----------



## killashandra (Nov 22, 2011)

The knit pick needle sets are FABULOUS!! The price seems like a bargain to me now. The way the entire set works together is amazingly simple, fast and effective. You get "ends" to screw on so you can leave a project on the cord and use the needles on a different project, along with "size tags" to leave on the cord so you always know what size you were using for the project. Changing needle sizes is a snap because you just unscrew the old size, screw on the new size and keep on knitting. They never curl, absolutely never. Have had mine for over 5 years and never had a issue with them at all.


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

As you have read, there are many excellent circulars on the market. Now try Signature Needle Arts http://www.signatureneedlearts.com and be prepared for sticker shock.

Some gals like the Dyak needles which are custom made; not as costly as the Signature.

Both these needles have long tapers, pointed tips, "swivel" joins which help prevent their flexible cables from kinking. On the not so costly end, Crystal Palace bamboo and KA Classic bamboo also have swivel joins and flexible cables and both are better than Clover/Takumi circulars.

Kollage Square needles have very flexible cables and another version with not so flexible cables. However, as an instructor pointed out to me, a very flexible cable will "burp" (bend) when pushing the stitches along.

The only way you will find what you want is to test drive the various needles available at your local yarn shops. The big box craft stores won't have the better needles.

My weapons of choice, Addis, Crystal Palace, KA and Signature. I am a needle snob. You must become one also. If your needles are making you an unhappy knitter, you won't enjoy what you are doing and your project(s) will be more chore than pleasure. Keep in mind that needles are like shoes and bras, they must be comfortable.

Happy knitting.

Becca


----------



## Norene (Aug 3, 2011)

Hi Auntknitty, I discovered Boye interchangeable needles and love them. The whole secret is how you store them. If you curl them up to put them away, like I did, they will always retain that curl. You can put them in boiling water and then hang them straight and that might do it. In the Boye case, they are stored like a U. I opted to toss all of my10 - 15 year old curly needles for the interchangeables. Good luck


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

Plague said:


> I am going to try out the Knitpicks sample needles. They do sound like a real dream!!!! And I already love working on circular needles. I've nothing to loose. :lol:


If you're doing it for this project, order a long cable,too!


----------



## Lady Kaira (Jan 11, 2012)

You will need to be very careful with this, but if you heat a folded cloth in the microwave until just hot enough to not burn you ( like when heating a heat-pack) hold cloth lightly folded over cable, then slowly and very gently pull the cable through laying straight/ U- shape on a flat surface and let cool. It will take out the curl. Be very careful not to have cloth too hot, you don't want to burn yourself or melt the plastic of the cable. Also if too hot the plastic will become brittle when cool.


----------



## Miswis487 (Nov 14, 2011)

Ok, because I just love to sit around and count like I'm on Sesame Street, I just have to know what pattern you are working on!
Please let us know!!!


----------



## alucalind (Jan 26, 2011)

Denise Interchangeables For the smaller sizes #2-#8, I have the Hiya Hiyas. 

There was also a post about making cables for the boyes. I'm going to try that fairly soon. I like my boyes, but don't like the angle and the stiffness of the cable.


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

beautiful scarf,please post a picture when you are done..Good luck..


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

AuntKnitty said:


> Is there a circular needle brand on the market that DOESN'T kink and curl and generally make a person insane to work with? Haven't we progressed past plastic cords that retain the curl?! I want a circ where the cable makes a nice U shape and not resemble an amusement park ride!
> 
> I'm knitting a scarf pattern called "Ruffles, ruffles, ruffles" in which you cast on 795 stitches on a 47" circular needle with kid merino. I am SO frustrated with this that I cry nearly every time I pick up that project.
> 
> ...


Auntyknitty,
I know exactly of what thou speakest. Frustrate no more. Go to WalMart and purchase the bamboo circular. i bought one a few weeks ago, paid $5.00Cdn. for it and the tube is a flat as can be. I did not, I repeat, DID NOT have to soak it, stretch it, put a brick on it to keep it straight and it is not that stiff cat gut, it is soft. $5.00??? What do you have to lose?


----------



## cdeatherage (Nov 28, 2011)

Knitty - you might also try a shorter needle. If you're knitting a scarf, you could use 16" or the next size up and the curl will not be a problem. Totally agree with the Addi needles. It's all I use.


----------



## Dbrewer (Mar 10, 2011)

Have you ever tried the Chiao Goo? I really like them and they don't cost an arm and a leg. Have several pair and have been very happy with the cords on them staying straight. In fact I am going to buy another pair this week.


----------



## nit witty (Dec 29, 2011)

I have used the Wood Harmony circular...currently in a project that has 400 stitches cast on, and no problem with curling. I do not have the interchangeable set...just the one size circular.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

AuntKnitty said:


> Is there a circular needle brand on the market that DOESN'T kink and curl and generally make a person insane to work with? Haven't we progressed past plastic cords that retain the curl?! I want a circ where the cable makes a nice U shape and not resemble an amusement park ride!
> 
> I'm knitting a scarf pattern called "Ruffles, ruffles, ruffles" in which you cast on 795 stitches on a 47" circular needle with kid merino. I am SO frustrated with this that I cry nearly every time I pick up that project.
> 
> ...


chiaoGoo (premium stainless steel) is a brand i bought at my lys. i figure they are for lace making, as they have a very fine point. the cord is very thin and plastic coated wire i believe. i will buy more when i need them. maybe you can find them.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

If you think that it is the weight of the Yarn, put a weight on the knitted piece as we do when knitting by machine.


----------



## Kathleenangel (Dec 27, 2011)

The ones from StitchBerry are guaranteed not to twist. Mine are 12" but am planning on ordering larger sizes.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

lostarts said:


> I agree that better needles would help. I love the Chiaogoo lace needles.
> 
> But why not save yourself some agravation and use a potato chip scarf pattern that's knitted lengthwise?
> 
> ...


Yes, I've made several potato chip scarves and enjoyed making them. But I like *this* pattern and that's why I'm knitting it, frustration and all.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

Miswis487 said:


> Ok, because I just love to sit around and count like I'm on Sesame Street, I just have to know what pattern you are working on!
> Please let us know!!!


*lol* Here's the URL

http://www.patternfish.com/patterns/3040

It isn't a difficult pattern...st. st. and decreases and you leave the stitches on the needles and bind all three layers off at the same time. It's just an insane number of stitches to start.

It took less than 30 minutes to cast on the stitches. I used 2 balls of yarn together, counted the slip stitch with both yarns as 2 stitches and separated the strands to do a "long tail" type cast on. I counted to 50 and placed a marker 15 times!


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

crjc said:


> Auntyknitty,
> I know exactly of what thou speakest. Frustrate no more. Go to WalMart and purchase the bamboo circular. i bought one a few weeks ago, paid $5.00Cdn. for it and the tube is a flat as can be. I did not, I repeat, DID NOT have to soak it, stretch it, put a brick on it to keep it straight and it is not that stiff cat gut, it is soft. $5.00??? What do you have to lose?


My Walmart only carries Boye needles and only metal ones, otherwise, these sound exactly like what I'm looking for.


----------



## Kathleenangel (Dec 27, 2011)

I took a chance and went into the ad that always appears here for the circular bamboo knitting needles and that's where I found them. Really a nice site. Will order more from them in the future.


----------



## ladybuys (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi Aunt Kitty,

I clicked on the sweater you are making and it is BEAUTIFUL. 
I and soooooooooo impressed with the 795 stitches you are working. Donna Rae is right, even on a good needle that is a lot of stitches. I'm rooting for you.........Joanne


----------



## Kathleenangel (Dec 27, 2011)

The site is eKnittingNeedles.com.


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

I just got some Ciaogoo (spelling?) in the mail and will use them this evening, BUT, from looking at them I am not sure about them. I got 40" for magic loop socks and I don't know if they are going to spring back when you pinch them to pull thru the stitches......arghhh

They look like they won't curl but I will know more later. I like addi's with blue cables as they spring back, but the addi's with the gold get crimped and stay that way.....no matter what anyone tells me about the gold and blue are the same....mine are not the same.


----------



## LyndaO (Feb 24, 2011)

I know you don't want to hear remedies, but I run mine under really hot water and they are just fine.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

That is A LOT of stitches to cast on. That along would drive me nuts.


----------



## NMKnittinggrani (Jun 25, 2011)

AuntKnitty said:


> Is there a circular needle brand on the market that DOESN'T kink and curl and generally make a person insane to work with? Haven't we progressed past plastic cords that retain the curl?! I want a circ where the cable makes a nice U shape and not resemble an amusement park ride!
> 
> I'm knitting a scarf pattern called "Ruffles, ruffles, ruffles" in which you cast on 795 stitches on a 47" circular needle with kid merino. I am SO frustrated with this that I cry nearly every time I pick up that project.
> 
> ...


I have a brand new set of Denise and absolutely love them. Even brand new they aren't stiff at all.


----------



## North Pole (Oct 11, 2011)

AuntKnitty said:


> MamaBonz 55 said:
> 
> 
> > e.ridenh said:
> ...


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

I really like the cables on Harmony needles from Knit Picks. In fact, I have 3 sets of interchangeable needles. Knit Picks come in first all the way around.


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

ADDI


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

AuntKnitty said:


> crjc said:
> 
> 
> > Auntyknitty,
> ...


Oh. That's too bad. The points are not too pointed, but I love them.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

rmhend said:


> I second the vote for ChaioGoo needles. The red cables are the best. Even the nylon plain cables didn't curl up. My preference is the stainless steel.
> http://chiaogoo.com/8.html
> 
> When I use a curly cable I knit on the stitches closest to the needle and let the other stitches slide up to the point. If you ever knit a Cat Bordhi moebius your cables are curled.
> HTH, Margaret


thanx for the info. i have wondered about the chaiogoo needles.


----------



## mjane2244 (Aug 6, 2011)

I agree, Knit Picks are wonderful, they do not curl. Try them.


----------



## Loramarin (Nov 21, 2011)

Did you get the ChoiGoo RED? The red lace are wonderful.


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

Joanns and I think Michaels carry the bamboo circular needles if they are in your area.


----------



## jocelyne (Jul 16, 2011)

knitpicks harmony are the best,I have the whole set and I swear by them


----------



## diane647 (Sep 25, 2011)

I purchased an entire set of bamboo circulars from eKnittingNeedles.com. The cords are very flexible. I had a lot of trouble with the cord on the clover brand. Look on that site and see what you think.


----------



## Stephie (Sep 24, 2011)

I have found Susan Bates to be the curliest. Addi's are much better. Knit picks are good too, but I don't know if I could hold on to my sanity with 795 stitches in a row curly or not! 


AuntKnitty said:


> e.ridenh said:
> 
> 
> > ~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ...


 :shock: :shock:


----------



## qchick (Dec 20, 2011)

Hi AuntKnitty,

I too get frustrated when the cable won't stay uncurled until the weight of the project keeps them straight. When I'm using shorter cables it isn't as much of a problem, but the longer cables have more loops in them and my knitting project isn't the relaxing "me" time I had planned. I haven't read all of the suggestions on this topic, and there are many good ones. Judging by the number of articles that came up in my search, this is definitely an issue with many knitters. So, I hope this isn't a repeat of someone else's suggestion.

Have you thought of adding "weights" to your cables to compensate for the light yarn? I am thinking of something like glass beads (come in different sizes with a hole already in them). You could string individual beads, of a suitable weight, onto their own piece of string, tie a knot leaving only enough slack to keep them out of your way when knitting, and attaching them to your cable using the stitch markers that look like plastic safety pins. Scatter a few (or as many as you need) along the length of the cable, inbetween your stitches, and then slip them as you get to them.

I took a look at the pattern you are making ... very pretty indeed. Good luck with your project.


----------



## lchall (Nov 24, 2011)

All you have to do to relax the cords is - soak them in
really hot water for a couple of minutes.


----------



## funthreads623 (May 25, 2011)

Look at the Signature needles, and also the Dyak ones...both have fantastic cables that do not curl.


----------



## mari (Jan 28, 2011)

place them in warm water for a few minutes...that usually straightens them out


----------



## gloriAUS (Nov 23, 2011)

wow, now that is a stunning scarf, but casting on that many stitches is too daunting, I wouldnt say I'm a new knitter but dont thin i could handle it.. good on you.... and good luck


----------



## sanaylor (Nov 24, 2011)

My new Addi Clicks have thin plastic lines not the thinker less flexible lines from some of my other Addi circulars. The thinner lines are MUCH better than the thicker lines. The thinner ones uncurl and stay that way. These needles are not cheap but they are worth it to me. I received them as a Christmas gift after sending very specific directions about what I really wanted to my husbands secretary.  very effective!


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

AuntKnitty said:


> Is there a circular needle brand on the market that DOESN'T kink and curl and generally make a person insane to work with? Haven't we progressed past plastic cords that retain the curl?! I want a circ where the cable makes a nice U shape and not resemble an amusement park ride!
> 
> I'm knitting a scarf pattern called "Ruffles, ruffles, ruffles" in which you cast on 795 stitches on a 47" circular needle with kid merino. I am SO frustrated with this that I cry nearly every time I pick up that project.
> You are a saint!
> ...


----------



## kiwi11 (Jul 27, 2011)

AuntKnitty said:


> MamaBonz 55 said:
> 
> 
> > e.ridenh said:
> ...


----------



## sey (May 20, 2011)

i've had trouble with susan bates but never addi.


----------



## mr2 (Feb 19, 2011)

Boil some water and dip the cables in the water for a minute. Then take them out and straighten them. It worked for me.
You can always google how to straighten knitting cables.


----------



## Louise13 (Jan 5, 2012)

What I do is before I start I boil water than put the plastic in the water for about a minute pull it our and pull stright, for about a half a minute till the plastic cools. So far this work for me and stays this way till I'm done with my project. Good luck


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

Loramarin said:


> Did you get the ChoiGoo RED? The red lace are wonderful.


yes, mine are the red, do you think they will work for magic loop?


----------



## Bulkarn (Dec 9, 2011)

AuntKnitty said:


> Is there a circular needle brand on the market that DOESN'T kink and curl and generally make a person insane to work with? Haven't we progressed past plastic cords that retain the curl?! I want a circ where the cable makes a nice U shape and not resemble an amusement park ride!
> 
> I'm knitting a scarf pattern called "Ruffles, ruffles, ruffles" in which you cast on 795 stitches on a 47" circular needle with kid merino. I am SO frustrated with this that I cry nearly every time I pick up that project.
> 
> ...


I have a Takumi Clover circular with a very thin, soft cable that might be what you are looking for. Also a Prym/Inox with probably my most malleable, soft, very thin cable. I think they could handle your project. Good luck.


----------



## knitter73 (Nov 3, 2011)

I just finished a potato chip scarf with 800 stitches at the last increase and noticed that one of my cables was twisting. I knit with all the stitches on my left needle, then knit them off to the right needle. The cable on the left needle was twisted, so I pushed all the stitches as tightly as I could up to the point. When I had knit a hundred or so stitches, the cable twisted again, so I pushed the stitches tightly up to the point again. This worked for me.


----------



## ruth piercy (Sep 17, 2011)

i have all the brands of circular needles and love them all but i bought a set of cheap ones steel with a wire cord i am useing them for a circular table cloth i am knitting and they are great i got them on ebay.


----------



## Dstan (Aug 11, 2011)

The best ones are Adi Turbo... I love them I even that the exchangeable needle set...


----------



## 71bear (May 15, 2011)

I myself like the signature brand needles for circular
I have never had a problem with them
they are a little pricey but worth it 
they dont come in pretty wrappers either
I love mine
you can get them in different type of points and different length of needles 
I have the short ones to fit my short little fingers
B



AuntKnitty said:


> Is there a circular needle brand on the market that DOESN'T kink and curl and generally make a person insane to work with? Haven't we progressed past plastic cords that retain the curl?! I want a circ where the cable makes a nice U shape and not resemble an amusement park ride!
> 
> I'm knitting a scarf pattern called "Ruffles, ruffles, ruffles" in which you cast on 795 stitches on a 47" circular needle with kid merino. I am SO frustrated with this that I cry nearly every time I pick up that project.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

A million people have already answered .. My two cents.... My KnitPicks work great. 3 pair the same size is a bit of a pain, but they are not super expensive and I don't think you can ever have too many needles. Love the pattern and have seen a similar on... I must give this a try. We could all pitch in and have "The Tales of the Traveling Needles"'!


----------



## kiwi11 (Jul 27, 2011)

AuntKnitty said:


> Is there a circular needle brand on the market that DOESN'T kink and curl and generally make a person insane to work with? Haven't we progressed past plastic cords that retain the curl?! I want a circ where the cable makes a nice U shape and not resemble an amusement park ride!
> 
> I'm knitting a scarf pattern called "Ruffles, ruffles, ruffles" in which you cast on 795 stitches on a 47" circular needle with kid merino. I am SO frustrated with this that I cry nearly every time I pick up that project.
> 
> ...


----------



## lab36 (Jun 25, 2011)

Carolyne - If you are indeed usingsuch a fine yarn, you might consider the Addi Lace, has a nice long point. Better yet one of each (turboand lace) that way you can try both add once. Lovey needles.


----------



## Hohjocello (Jul 7, 2011)

HI Aunt Kitty,
Scacel Addi turbos have always worked for me, but you are right about the yarn being too light to straighten out the cable. Perhaps you could add some weight to the cable by using metal faucet washers as stitch markers. You can get them in most hardware stores for a reasonable price, and they come in a lot of different sizes. Take your needles along to be sure that the hole in the middle of the washer is big enough to slide along easily. Good luck! 


AuntKnitty said:


> Is there a circular needle brand on the market that DOESN'T kink and curl and generally make a person insane to work with? Haven't we progressed past plastic cords that retain the curl?! I want a circ where the cable makes a nice U shape and not resemble an amusement park ride!
> 
> I'm knitting a scarf pattern called "Ruffles, ruffles, ruffles" in which you cast on 795 stitches on a 47" circular needle with kid merino. I am SO frustrated with this that I cry nearly every time I pick up that project.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## carughooker (Oct 29, 2011)

Did they do this brand new? Did you try soaking them in HOT water for 10 minutes to help straighten them out??? I use Addis and Quicksilver, always soak them when they start to get TOO curvy on me. Put in a lifeline and take the needles out, soak them and put them back in. Works for me every time. Good luck.


----------



## warpspeedlinda (May 19, 2011)

I have mostly Addi-turbos with the exception of Denise needles...for all other circulars I too, just soak in warm water and they will un-kink!


----------



## stackstash (Dec 27, 2011)

Yes Addis are costly but in y estimation there woth it and if you have a nick or a puppy teeth take then to you LYS and the replace them. Its company policy.


----------



## nanansj (Jun 1, 2011)

Try Knit Picks circulars. I switched to them after I had problems with my addi needles kinking at the join of cable to needle. Must knit differently from other people. I love the cables on the Knit picks needles.


----------



## bell (Jan 21, 2011)

AuntKnitty
Someone else mentioned Addis.... check out knitpicks where else could you get 3 knitting needles said:


> I have the set and have been wondering how to use the 4 caps that came with them. I though you put them on the tip of the needles, never thought about them going on the cable end. Hope I read it right. They do go on the cable end, right???? Bell


----------



## Bulkarn (Dec 9, 2011)

AuntKnitty said:


> Is there a circular needle brand on the market that DOESN'T kink and curl and generally make a person insane to work with? Haven't we progressed past plastic cords that retain the curl?! I want a circ where the cable makes a nice U shape and not resemble an amusement park ride!
> 
> I'm knitting a scarf pattern called "Ruffles, ruffles, ruffles" in which you cast on 795 stitches on a 47" circular needle with kid merino. I am SO frustrated with this that I cry nearly every time I pick up that project.
> 
> ...


I have been thinking about your problem and I have a suggestion. Part of the problem is that you have such lightweight yarn. It may be that there just isn't a cable on the market for this scarf. Can you try putting a weight on the cable, such as a small padlock that you would use as a placemarker and just move it along as you come to it. I tried it with a project of mine on a cable and it held the cable down perfectly. If you keep the work in your lap you can adjust the location so that the work is weighed down sufficiently without being impossible to knit. It would depend on the length of the cable I imagine. If you don't have a small padlock, perhaps a heavy piece of jewelry like a bracelet might do it. I hope this is helpful. That is an amazing project that there just isn't a good cable for and you need to think outside the box, so to speak, and try something that would only work for this scarf. I wish you luck and am hoping you find a solution.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

The caps with the Knit Picks Options set is so you can put them on the ends of cables with tips on the other ends to make two straight, flexible needles.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

carughooker said:


> Did they do this brand new? Did you try soaking them in HOT water for 10 minutes to help straighten them out??? I use Addis and Quicksilver, always soak them when they start to get TOO curvy on me. Put in a lifeline and take the needles out, soak them and put them back in. Works for me every time. Good luck.


They were new needles and I did a search for suggestions and tried them first. These cables simply are not giving up the curl. I store my circs in page protectors in a notebook, so perhaps after they've been in there for awhile, they will lose some of that horrid tension.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

Bulkarn said:


> I have been thinking about your problem and I have a suggestion. Part of the problem is that you have such lightweight yarn. It may be that there just isn't a cable on the market for this scarf. Can you try putting a weight on the cable, such as a small padlock that you would use as a placemarker and just move it along as you come to it. I tried it with a project of mine on a cable and it held the cable down perfectly. If you keep the work in your lap you can adjust the location so that the work is weighed down sufficiently without being impossible to knit. It would depend on the length of the cable I imagine. If you don't have a small padlock, perhaps a heavy piece of jewelry like a bracelet might do it. I hope this is helpful. That is an amazing project that there just isn't a good cable for and you need to think outside the box, so to speak, and try something that would only work for this scarf. I wish you luck and am hoping you find a solution.


I tried a bunch of beaded stitch markers, but the kid merino is so soft and lightweight that it got caught up in the beady bits. I do have big huge washers that I use for pattern weights but those are far too big. i may have some copper washers stashed away in the arty bits in the studio, but they are probably small ones. May need to take a trip to the hardware store for the right size and weight.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

lostarts said:


> The caps with the Knit Picks Options set is so you can put them on the ends of cables with tips on the other ends to make two straight, flexible needles.


I'm pretty much leaning toward the Knitpicks interchangables. I like the Knitpicks people. I have a set of the sock DPNs. Now i just have to figure out if i want the wood or steel tips.


----------



## hillman (Sep 29, 2011)

I bought a set of "Darn Pretty" interchangable needles from 
www.dyakcrafts.com
So far I'm having no problems with them. They are wood or metal hand crafted needles. Cables and needles can be made to order, you just have to wait for them being made and they are more costly than other makes !!
Elaine


----------



## levi (Jul 30, 2011)

I know you don't want to hear it, I took my heating pad stretched them out, cranked it up on high, put a heavy book on top, 24 hours later I had straight plastic circulars yipee!


----------



## ggskatemom (Mar 15, 2011)

go to ebay,, I bought stainless steel from china with metal type tubing works well no kinks. also e knitting has bamboo for $25 for a whole set. knitpicks have a good variety as well.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

795 sts? I bow to a TRUE KNITTER! 
Personally, I don't think U can do anything to stop the curling with that fine a yarn, no matter WHICH BRAND of needle U R using.


----------



## susiemeldrum (Sep 7, 2011)

Addi's are the best


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

levi said:


> I know you don't want to hear it, I took my heating pad stretched them out, cranked it up on high, put a heavy book on top, 24 hours later I had straight plastic circulars yipee!


levi,

I did try using a heating pad, but didn't weigh it down. These needles are unrepentantly curled! Thought the heating pad trick did for a while.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

Dsynr said:


> 795 sts? I bow to a TRUE KNITTER!
> Personally, I don't think U can do anything to stop the curling with that fine a yarn, no matter WHICH BRAND of needle U R using.


I tend to agree Dsynr. I need a trip to the hardware store to find some small washers that I can cover and use as weights in cases like this. I'm getting more and more interested in knitting lace, so these weights would be a good investment.


----------



## Shania (Dec 19, 2011)

I just looked at the pattern and its so beautiful.. ohhhh its pretty,, love it but I am not up to that yet,, my favorite is crocheting and that I can do, Knitting is still in the making for me,, but you go girl.


----------



## skfowler (Apr 13, 2011)

Try ChiaGoo! I simply adore mine and I hate those curly cables too!


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

skfowler said:


> Try ChiaGoo! I simply adore mine and I hate those curly cables too!


I agree!

I just discovered them, and I don't even like my Addi lace needles anymore and they used to be my favorites.

And Chiaogoo is about half the price.
If you like long, tapered points, get the lace needles. If you like points that are more blunt, get their regular red line.


----------



## cbs338 (Nov 26, 2011)

WITH ANY BRAND THAT I HAVE EVER TRIED - IF YOU PUT A FEW INCHES OF WATER IN A SHALLOW PAN AND BRING IT TO A ROLLING BOIL, THEN LAY THE PLASTIC PART BETWEEN THE NEEDLES INTO THE WATER FOR ABOUT 30 SECONDS, THEN STRAIGHTEN IT OUT AND IMMEDIATELY RUN IT UNDER COLD WATER IT WILL STAY STRAIGHT.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

I have two signature circular needles and I love them. They are very pricey but the curl is nearly nonexistent with them


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

I have two signature circular needles and I love them. They are very pricey but the curl is nearly nonexistent with them


----------



## pegperson (Jul 20, 2011)

My DH found me circular needles on eBay which included FREE shipping and cost $10. They were shipped from Japan and I got the wrong size/and informed them. They sent the correct ones and never asked me to return the straight needles. Amazing and they're bamboo!!


----------



## macraig (Jan 20, 2011)

My Addi Turbo needles are the best so I am buying more and more to replace the kinky round needles with wood, etc. I can knit much faster and the process is smoother than with other needles.


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

lostarts said:


> skfowler said:
> 
> 
> > Try ChiaGoo! I simply adore mine and I hate those curly cables too!
> ...


Do you use the Ciaogoo for magic loop? I am afraid they are not going to bend easily, but have not tried them yet......but one of those lacy neck warmers I think will do great on them. There is probably a fancier name for them but I can't think of it.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

I thought I'd report back now after receiving the 3 circs that I ordered...Addi, Knitpicks and Chaiogoo. 

I appreciate all three...the Knitpicks was a no-brainer for me...I love the Harmony needles. The cable transition is smooth and the cable itself works fine. The Addi was also great and I'm glad that I took the opportunity to try them.

My choice though for working with this project is the Chaiogoo. The stiff cable was great for this fine and weightless kid mohair. That being said, I'm not sure how I'd like it for heavier yarns. Luckily, I needed size 9, so I will have another chance to use them with another yarn.

I think I do want to eventually invest in a set of interchangables, so that's going to be my next adventure in knitting needles.

BTW...my scarf is nearing completion! I'm knitting the final layer of 3, then all that remains is to knit all 3 layers together. I will most certainly post a photo when it's done! 

BTW, I am knitting with with ICE Kid Mohair and I love this yarn! The instructions call for 5 balls of the kid mohair, but with the ICE, I won't use even 3 entire balls. This was a pack of 10 balls so that means I can knit even more projects with this gorgeous soft gray yarn!


----------



## itip2 (Dec 2, 2011)

thank you so much for this comparison. I had never even heard of Chaiogoo needles this thread, and I have been knitting since childhood.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

If you like the Chiaogoo lace needles and want to get interchangeables, get the Hiya Hiya sharps. They come in 4 or 5 inch tips, with a point that's identical to the Chiogoo lace, joins that are just as smooth, and plastic cables that are just as flexible as the Knit Picks. And theycome in a great silk brocade case in several colors.

They have the best points, best joins, best cables and best case of any interchangeables I've found. Use the little rubber tightening tabs that are included.

The small set of sharps is available now (sizes 2 to 8) and the large set will be available soon. I think the large set goes from 9 to 15, but I couldn't swear to it.

I got my set at the beginning of January, and I love mine. It duplicates what I like best about the Chiaogoos.


----------



## knitter73 (Nov 3, 2011)

Does the tip rotate the same as the Chiaogoo's?


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

The joins of the Hiya Hiya interchangeables swivel. You can hold the cable and twirl the tip.

They're really the best interchangeables I've found.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

lostarts said:


> If you like the Chiaogoo lace needles and want to get interchangeables, get the Hiya Hiya sharps. They come in 4 or 5 inch tips, with a point that's identical to the Chiogoo lace, joins that are just as smooth, and plastic cables that are just as flexible as the Knit Picks. And theycome in a great silk brocade case in several colors.
> 
> They have the best points, best joins, best cables and best case of any interchangeables I've found. Use the little rubber tightening tabs that are included.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info...I'm c/p this and saving it for the search.


----------



## JoanH (Nov 29, 2011)

I love KA needles.. the cable "twists" or "spins" in the join? So it never tangles. I have several pair of the "fixed" circular ones. Thinking of maybe getting the interchangable set(s). They are bamboo so warm in your hands. Metal ones make my hands hurt...kinda chilly here in Buffalo NY


----------



## Clarmar (Jan 27, 2011)

I got my knitting needles from ebay from China.They are Bamboo..And have a very soft tubing on them ..It is like the stuff they use in the hospital for IV tubing.It is always soft.and noo kinks.I had used other brans.But never again.can not remember the name But they came from JIAN LI
198 Da Jiang Road SONGJAING
201600 shanghai
This was the frist time I orded from them.but I will again.


----------



## terrachroma (Sep 21, 2011)

Yes they are called 
ChiaoGoo.
I have been writing about them every post possible.
I love them.
The points are great
They have flexable cables, absoutly NO kink
The needle portions are curved as an ergonomic feature so the needle does not poke into your palm and that is wonderful.
And they are about 1/2 the price of Addis or less.
I bought 1 because my LYS was out of Addi Lace.
I have not looked back.
I only buy ChiaoGoo now.
By, Robin


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

AuntKnitty said:


> MamaBonz 55 said:
> 
> 
> > e.ridenh said:
> ...


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

I ordered 3 pairs of chiao goos. I wanted to try them for socks.....two of them seem to be MIA now....sigh

They have wire in them? So do they not bend and get crinks in them? You can see that I haven't tried them yet.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

carolyne said:


> Gosh i feel you gf..yes..knitpicks. just treated myself to their 3 needles for 19.99 special. you get a size 6,7 & 8 knitting needles and two 24inch cables..they are so lovely..


I got that set last week too! And at the time I ordered the Try In set, I also ordered the 40" cables ... you are right in that they come 2 to a package. And I was really bummed last night when I decided I was going to try my hand at socks and went to KnitPicks to order the needles for the socks. Found out that the interchangeables don't come in a smaller size than a 4  So I had to order a fixed circular in the size I need for socks.

I do agree that the cables are really nice and no curling at all. I have one of the 40" right now holding the stitches of the back of the sweater I am knitting in the round. I've reached the part where I had to separate the front and back and I put the back stitches on one of the 40" KnitPicks circs with a stopper on each end. No curling of it at all and it stays out of my way.


----------



## Hohjocello (Jul 7, 2011)

I'll vouch for ChiaoGoo circulars, too! I bought some at Stitches West a few years ago, and have found several LYSs that carry this brand. Their straight needles are also very nice, and are made with very clever little printed cats + cute pearl like tops. They also have made a pink version to honor breast cancer. I believe that sales from this line carry a donation to breast cancer prevention. I'm sold on their craftmanship, light weight with durability, and non-kinking cables. Their reasonable prices are a plus, too! 
Go ChiaoGoo!



terrachroma said:


> Yes they are called
> ChiaoGoo.
> I have been writing about them every post possible.
> I love them.
> ...


----------



## renee greenberg (Jun 23, 2011)

Have you tried "Pony" needles. They are made in India. I think knitpics has them. (I bought my 40in. Pony needles overseas. They are cheaply priced. ) Also call KnitPics & tell them your problem.


----------



## Hohjocello (Jul 7, 2011)

I am familiar with Pony needles. They are made of colorful polymer plastic, which makes them very durable. They are not too expensive, so they're my choice for vacation and weekends in back country knitting. Love the colors--they make it easy to see the size at a glance.



renee greenberg said:


> Have you tried "Pony" needles. They are made in India. I think knitpics has them. (I bought my 40in. Pony needles overseas. They are cheaply priced. ) Also call KnitPics & tell them your problem.


 :thumbup:


----------



## hollyhock (May 14, 2011)

Try bamboo circular needles. I've got some from ebay which are new.


----------



## maudeham (Jun 6, 2011)

Put it in a large frying pan and cook it. You will see it uncurl as the water gets hotter. Fun to watch.


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

vpatt said:


> I ordered 3 pairs of chiao goos. I wanted to try them for socks.....two of them seem to be MIA now....sigh
> 
> They have wire in them? So do they not bend and get crinks in them? You can see that I haven't tried them yet.


Wow, I don't even remember this thread! But I did try the chiaogoo needles....I loved them...have ordered more and use them often. I have a hat on one of the circs right now. And no problems with the cables. I ordered mine from Morehouse Farm as my LYS does not carry them.


----------



## Carole Murphy (Sep 17, 2013)

Knit Pic, Harmony needles are great, The cord does not kink, and I keep mine rolled in a circle for easy fitting into the case. Only draw back may be that you have HAVE to use the little "pin" that comes with them when you insert the needle and cord together, as they can come loose and guess what, dropped stitches.
I haven't tried any other brand, this was what our fiberart store carried and I do enjoy them. bought the whole set (maybe 10 or more in a nice carrying case) for $60. I was thrilled.


----------



## Carole Murphy (Sep 17, 2013)

cbs338 said:


> WITH ANY BRAND THAT I HAVE EVER TRIED - IF YOU PUT A FEW INCHES OF WATER IN A SHALLOW PAN AND BRING IT TO A ROLLING BOIL, THEN LAY THE PLASTIC PART BETWEEN THE NEEDLES INTO THE WATER FOR ABOUT 30 SECONDS, THEN STRAIGHTEN IT OUT AND IMMEDIATELY RUN IT UNDER COLD WATER IT WILL STAY STRAIGHT.


never heard of this, but I can pick out one out of 20 or so circulars I can try this on. thank you, and I am going to "watch" this post so can let you know my results. thanks again. although some of mine are from the 1970's, and they are use to being yelled at. haha


----------



## Bombshellknits (Feb 2, 2013)

I like Addis and I love my Knit Picks that interchange. I have a couple of pair of Lantern Moon ones that are really nice. I THINK I have a Chia Goo with a NICE cable. The needle itself is metal and not bamboo.


----------



## alucalind (Jan 26, 2011)

Denise Interchangeables are my go-to needles for almost everything. If you are using a very small size (lower than #4) then you need to use something else. I use the Hiya Hiya's for lace (pointier) and under size 4. They work very well and don't curl up while working. 

Also, if you have a set of Boyes and want to do a little work, there's a post here someplace about how to make very long cables using the cord from those grass cutty thingies (can't remember the name - brainfart time) That's very flexible and doesn't curl up. I have the directions someplace on my hard drive if you want them.... PM me.


----------

